# Sleeping in a Crate?



## Jentwisl (Dec 10, 2007)

So we just got Rocky yesterday and last night was his first night away from home. We got a crate in hopes to start him off early. However, neither of us got sleep last night because we had to constantly take him out and play with him for a few minutes then put him back in the crate where he would sleep for like 30 minutes than start crying again. Is this normal? Today we tried to get him used to laying in it wit the door open which he did really well with, but once that door is closed he starts crying. Any tips? We both feel really bad and are unsure if he is sposed to be kept in his crate over night and if he is, does he eventually get used to it and stop crying? We got some soft treats from PetCo that we have been giving him when he gets in his crate and what not and I think that has been helping some, but not sure. He seems very smart and has been adapting real well. I would say he has went to the bathroom more outside than inside, but we also take him out a lot. So basically my main concern what we should do about sleeping at night with him. Also when else to use the crate. As of right now we just use it at night or should we use it more?

Also this is a little of topic, however, is it normal for the puppy to not eat that much? It seems that he is not eating as much as he should. Now I have read a few topics and seen stuff being said about hyperglysemia (sp?). It really has me worried! How can I insure my pup is eating enough. We want to try and feed him 3 times a day, but because he wasn't eating much we just left it out hoping he would eat more. 

Thanks for all your help in advance! Ill try to get some pics of him up soon! He is one of the playfullest puppies I have ever seen! It is also amazing how attached he has become to me and my girlfriend after one day, especially her (she held him for the whole 6 hours home, guess I have some loving to do so I can catch up? lol)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> So we just got Rocky yesterday and last night was his first night away from home. We got a crate in hopes to start him off early. However, neither of us got sleep last night because we had to constantly take him out and play with him for a few minutes then put him back in the crate where he would sleep for like 30 minutes than start crying again. Is this normal? Today we tried to get him used to laying in it wit the door open which he did really well with, but once that door is closed he starts crying. Any tips? We both feel really bad and are unsure if he is sposed to be kept in his crate over night and if he is, does he eventually get used to it and stop crying? We got some soft treats from PetCo that we have been giving him when he gets in his crate and what not and I think that has been helping some, but not sure. He seems very smart and has been adapting real well. I would say he has went to the bathroom more outside than inside, but we also take him out a lot. So basically my main concern what we should do about sleeping at night with him. Also when else to use the crate. As of right now we just use it at night or should we use it more?
> 
> Also this is a little of topic, however, is it normal for the puppy to not eat that much? It seems that he is not eating as much as he should. Now I have read a few topics and seen stuff being said about hyperglysemia (sp?). It really has me worried! How can I insure my pup is eating enough. We want to try and feed him 3 times a day, but because he wasn't eating much we just left it out hoping he would eat more.
> 
> Thanks for all your help in advance! Ill try to get some pics of him up soon! He is one of the playfullest puppies I have ever seen! It is also amazing how attached he has become to me and my girlfriend after one day, especially her (she held him for the whole 6 hours home, guess I have some loving to do so I can catch up? lol)[/B]


Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!

First, how old is Rocky? Hopefully he is at least 12 weeks old.

Whatever his age, place yourself in his situation and the first time you ventured out to someplace entirely new on your own. I think that first night in a new enviroment is going to be scary for him. However, there are several things you can do which might helpf the situation. Where is his crate at night relative to where the two of you are? It is probably going to help him feel more connected to things if can see and or hear the two of you. Another thing to try in addition to just having the crate close by is to put some used underclothing in his crate... Yes, it does sound a little kinky, but that isn't the idea hear. Literally anything which carrys your scent is going to help calm him. We once took an old sheet off the bed which was getting near the end of its life and used this in the pen and it became their normal sleeping area.

As far as food and eating, do you know if you are feeding him the same food he is used to? is it dry food or canned? If dry, you might try warming a small amount of water and mixing with the dry. The dry food will soften as it absorbs a little water and because it is warm water, it will actually tend to activate the scent a little more and might thus make the food more interesting for him. Also, Maltese can be picky eaters and sometimes there is just a little trial and error involved in finding a food that they like. Another thing to try is a little cooked skinless chicken... I've never know a dog who can ignore cooked chicken.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You will have to ignore the whining for a few nights. By the end of the first week, most pups get use to the schedule of nights and will hush up in their crates. If you can keep the kennel by your bed and have a hand on it, that can be comforting. Set your alarm to take him out every 3-4 hours at night (I'm not sure how old he is). Just out to potty. Treat if he does. Then back in the kennel. Do not fuss with him or play with him. You do not want him to think his potty break means play time. Do not take him out to play every time he whines. If you think it might be potty time and he starts crying, take him out to potty, right back in. You do not want him to learn that every time he makes a sound he gets out of the crate. 

I use the crate during the day for when I cannot actively supervise my puppy. That way we prevent potty accidents. They are also crated when we leave the house. One thing I make a point to do is feed them in their crate to help make it a good place. 

Your pup may not need the full amount recommended on the bag. It is just that, a recommendation. Puppies can have sore mouths when teething. Wet his portion of dry kibble and let it sit for a few minutes before you feed it. You might also add a bit of cottage cheese, canned dog food, etc. to tempt him. Feed him at meal time and then pick the dish up. Feeding at scheduled times will help with potty training. He'll get with the program in a few days. 10 minutes with the food, then its gone.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Another thing to try is a little cooked skinless chicken... I've never know a dog who can ignore cooked chicken.[/B]



I have the only dog who might as well be a vegetarian. Soda won't touch lunch meat, but give him bread or tomato and he's on that! He'll eat a grape tomato. When we had to tempt him to eat because he took an antibiotic, cous cous was magic. Weird dog.


----------



## Jentwisl (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, we had the crate right next to the bed, but the bed is very high so he couldn't really see us. I guess we just have to suck it up and let him whine even though it is very hard :wub: . We have been feeding him treats in it which has seemed to work well and the little regular food he has ate we feed to him right outside the crate. So I guess we are kind of on the right track, but I just wanted to make sure early on so I can start him off right. 

So in your opinion, I should just put him in the crate at night letting him out just to go outside real quick every 2-3 hours. About how long untill he gets comfortable enough in the crate at night?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Yeah, we had the crate right next to the bed, but the bed is very high so he couldn't really see us. I guess we just have to suck it up and let him whine even though it is very hard :wub: . We have been feeding him treats in it which has seemed to work well and the little regular food he has ate we feed to him right outside the crate. So I guess we are kind of on the right track, but I just wanted to make sure early on so I can start him off right.
> 
> So in your opinion, I should just put him in the crate at night letting him out just to go outside real quick every 2-3 hours. About how long untill he gets comfortable enough in the crate at night?[/B]


How old is your new baby? The amount of time he can go can depend on the age. Older puppies can go a longer period of time than younger ones. 

good luck with your new baby, it sounds like it's already been a rough couple of nights!


----------



## Jentwisl (Dec 10, 2007)

7 weeks about, I was unsure if it was ok to get him this young, but the breeder assured us it was. I don't think so though.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I got lucky with this issue when Perri was a pup, so the only thing I can add is to try putting his crate on your nightstand, if you have one and it's big enough of course. If not, maybe on a chair beside the bed. You wrote that even though his crate was beside your bed, he couldn't see you since it's a high bed. This way he'd be able to see and smell you. I've read about other members here doing that, and it seemed to help them. Good luck!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango cried a lot when I first got him. I had to put his crate right next to bed at night and let my hand hang over the bed into the crate. I also gave him a t-shirt that I wore during the day with my scent on it to snuggle with. I also would play with Tango a lot right before we went to sleep!!! Since you just got your baby...it will take a few days/weeks for him to get used to your schedule. 

Welcome to SM and good luck!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> 7 weeks about, I was unsure if it was ok to get him this young, but the breeder assured us it was. I don't think so though.[/B]


Oh no, it really isn't. At 7 weeks, they are barely weaned, you are going to have to be extra careful with this little one. I would hold off on the treats and make sure he eats some quality kibble, even if you have to handfeed it or moisten it with some warm water. I have 9 week old puppies and I can't even imagine letting them go at 7 weeks. If a breeder is reputable, they would have known that letting the puppies go at 7 weeks is not the right thing to do, they would have kept him until at least 12 weeks. How much does your little one weigh? If you haven't taken him to the vet for a vet check, I'd make that a first priority. Do you have Nutri-cal on hand? If not, you should get some. 

I'm not trying to make you feel bad, I'm jsut concerned about your little guy!


----------



## Jentwisl (Dec 10, 2007)

I def. appreciate it! He has been shaking a bit so we got him to drink some sugar water,but he didn't drink much. We are going to bring him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know what he weighs but a pup this young must have moistened down food and water available at all times in his crate. I would feed him a tiny bowl inside the crate to reitterate that is it indeed a pleasant place. No treats just high quality moistened down food. He cannot chew dry kibble well. Waking up every two hours is probably very normal at this very young age. I agree with JMM take him out to potty 3 times a night and no playtime. As long as he has moistened food available he will eat when hungry. He will imprint on this and never stop the whining when it gets him the playing result. If he learns it only gets him to the potty in time he will only whine for the potty. Your training will take far longer as he really should have not have the mother and siblings until he was closer to twelve weeks or beyond. He is truly a baby and will take alot longer to understand why he is alone in the crate and what you are trying to teach him. Once he is over a certain weight I would feed him at 2-3 set times every day to regulate the potty situation and keeep hims blood sugar healthy. He might have to rsort to feeding wet canned food for nwo until his teeth are fully developed.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> 7 weeks about, I was unsure if it was ok to get him this young, but the breeder assured us it was. I don't think so though.[/B]


 
This breeder is very irresponsible. Not only did they place a 7 week old puppy but didn't give you the information you need to keep him healthy and you sane. As Andrea said this is about the time Mom is weaning her puppies. It is a critical time for them because now they are dependent on eating their own food. If they have trouble transitioning to food and no more mom they can develope hypoglycemia and or constipation. They can get what I call poopy butt. They poop then sit down on it. If it goes unnoticed it can back up the poop system and cause some weakness. They need to have food available at all times. You need small kibble. I keep on hand Science Diet a/d in case of finicky eating, most puppies love this stuff. You get this from your vet. Keep on hand nutri-cal for those possible hypoglycemic episodes. 
Here is a site with good information on puppy care: http://www.divinemaltese.com/maltesespecialinstructions.html
Enjoy your little guy. Maltese are very fun to have. :wub: Looking forward to seeing pictures of him. 
Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I also wanted to say that I am so glad you found this site, it really is full of information.

Where are you located? What state? In california, it is against the law to sell a puppy under 8 weeks of age, regardless of the breed. Some states aren't as tough and that law only applies to pet stores, etc.

did you get him to the vet? Also what is the status of his vaccinations? Remember to not take him anywhere public, parvo can live in the dirt for years and it would be exceptionally dangerous to your little one because of his age.Good luck with everything!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My little Izzy came to me at about 8 weeks - too little to be away from mamma as well. Unfortunately for her and her mamma - she had been in an evil pet store so she didn't whine too much. When the light went out she settled down. When she would whimper I would reach down and let her nibble my fingers a bit and then she woud go back to sleep. 

She was so tiny (1.4) lbs that I put a big dog bowl in the crate lined with a soft blankie for her bed. And then lined the crate with a piddle pad. I know you aren't supposed to let them go potty in their crates but it worked for her. She slept and played in her bed part and piddled and pooped on the pad. Eventually I moved the pad outside the crate and she would cry to get to it.

She ate moist dry dog food - and I put a teaspoon of sugar in her water just to make sure she didn't get hypoglycemic. I also used nutrical after she ate her meals. 

Congrats to you and your new puppy I wish you much love and puppy kisses - not all maltese come from perfect situations but they do all give perfect love. 

You are a concerned and caring mommy - your puppy is so lucky to have found a mommy who cares as much as you.

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh dear he is a little baby. So yes, you'll probably need to be up every 3 hours during the night for potty breaks. The rule of thumb for time to hold it is the puppy's age in months plus one. So, 3 would be his max now. 

Since he's so young, 4-5 meals a day would be ideal. I would still feed meals if possible because it will help you to know when he has to go potty and let you know exactly what he is eating. Wetting the kibble and adding a little canned food to make a mush would be ideal for him. If you have to, get an oral medicating syringe from the pharmacy and syringe him watered down canned food to get him going.


----------



## Jentwisl (Dec 10, 2007)

I would first like to thank everyone for your help! It means alot and also has informed me alot. 

Just to let you all know me and my girlfriend took Rocky to the vet today and he is perfectly healthy and had a clean fecal test aswell! I also got rid of the beneful and got some Science Diet: Puppy Food Small bites from my vet. Glad to say that he has been eating the science diet up, so that is a relief. Also she did give me some Nutri-Care (Is that the name of it?) to rub on his gums aswell as I expressed a concern for that. Now we just need to get the little guy more comfortable in his crate, which he is slowely accepting.

Its funny how we can put him in the crate and he is fine, but right when we close the door he starts crying lol.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well you might have some sleepless nights because he is so young. On the other hand, at least you have sought out some advice. My pups were all crate trained. I put the crate right up in the bed by my head and when they cried I put my fingers in so they could smell me and of course they could see me too. It never took more than a night or two before everyone settled in. Of course my girls were 14 weeks, 6 months and 5.5 months - so that surely made a difference. I wish you well with your guy. Thank goodness the vet gave him a good report!


----------



## amy624 (Dec 11, 2007)

I got my maltese, Toby, when he was 10 weeks and he hated his crate (and still does!)! I live in an apartment, so the loud barking did not go over well with my roommate. After a couple sleepless nights I gave in and let him in the bed. He is now 18 weeks old, and has spent every night in the bed with me, or on the floor by my bed. I know that this may not work for everyone, but I could not handle the crying and barking all night. Toby thankfully never had an accident in my bed, and only had a couple accidents in my room during the first week or two. When he got up during the night, I would take him out. Now he sleep for 8 or 9 hours straight at night (thank goodness!), and sits by the door when he's ready to go outside. I guess i've made my room his crate! I still try to leave him in his crate when i'm gone for an hour or two, hoping he'll get used to it, but he still barks like crazy. If I have to be gone all day then i'll leave him in my room with all his toys and he's much better. Good luck with your new little one!!! And good luck getting some sleep during the first week!


----------



## Jentwisl (Dec 10, 2007)

We would probally do that but our bed is very high off the ground and we worry he will fall off in the middle of the night.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I just got a soft pillow and put it right next to my bed for Luna - in the first week she slept in her crate next to the bed but she is happier not contained in her crate


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda whined for some of the first week and got over it when whining got him nothing.

Do not use a crate only for sleeping or when you leave. Would you want to go in a place that meant your owner was going to leave every time you went in? You need to take the time to acclimate your dog to the kennel as a positive experience. Eating, playing, treats, etc. all in the kennel. And then slowly closing the door sometimes, working up to closing it and walking out and right back in the room. You cannot just toss a dog in a kennel when it is convenient and expect them to be happy. You have to teach them.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

It likes like we are in a similar situation. Our baby is 8 weeks. He is in a crate at night on the side of our bed. He wakes up a few times a night to potty. After that he will whine for about 5-10 but eventually he will fall asleep. Good luck! I am realizing that we got our pup way too young also.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I also have a high bed...one thing to try is putting the cabana up onto a chair, that way it's a bit closer and your pup can see you. You could also put a tee shirt in there, one that you or your girlfriend have worn so that he can smell you close. Pups are used to sleeping in a pile with their littermates. I am so glad you found us here at SM! I look forward to seeing many photos...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The crate on top of a nightstand or chair is a great idea and it does work. The first night we had Chache I had fixed up and ex-pen on the floor right by my side of the bed. He could not see me so he cried all night til I finally picked him up and he fell asleep on my chest. The next day I took his crate and put it on my night stand right up close to my bed. He has slept in it great ever since. 

Good luck.


----------

